# the people of the south are shorter



## organista

Hello

I have to translate a passage from an old examination paper as homework.

It represents a discussion about the supposed characteristics of the Italian people (please don't blame me if you disagree with any of it!)

I know that "people" can be translated as "la gente" and that this is grammatically singular in Italian.

However, the descriptions are very extended and it feels strange (to me) to continue in the singular for page after page.

Just one example:

"Generally the people of the south are shorter and have darker eyes, skin and hair. It is said that they have a more excitable temperament than the people of the north, but it is generally not true."

I can see that using "la gente" one would have to say "La gente del sud è più bassa...." but in the next sentence would "they have" be rendered as "loro hanno" or "ha" or "essa ha" or......what?

 Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Hi, organista.
I'd say, "Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura), con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri. Si dice che sia [subjunctive and singular] di temperamento/carattere più passionale della gente del nord, ma generalmente non è vero". 
Hope this helps a bit.
WW


----------



## Tegs

If you think continuing in the singular is weird, then do a few sentences in the singular, and then when you get a chance, start a sentence with "Gli italiani del sud sono...." and carry on from then on in the plural


----------



## luway

If the distinction between 'people of the south' and those 'of the north' keeps on, you might use _meridionali/settentrionali_ (see 1c), and then the plural.


----------



## cercolumi

Walt Whitman said:


> "Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura), con e ha occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri. Si dice che sia [subjunctive and singular] di temperamento/carattere più passionale della gente del nord, ma generalmente non è vero".



Una dimenticanza


----------



## organista

Thanks everyone - all your suggestions were most helpful.



Walt Whitman said:


> "Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura), con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri. Si dice che sia [subjunctive and singular] di temperamento/carattere più passionale della gente del nord, ma generalmente non è vero".
> WW



Just a thought: Could one say "Si dice che *quelli siano* di temperamento più passionale....." as a means of changing into the plural?


----------



## cercolumi

organista said:


> Thanks everyone - all your suggestions were most helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought: Could one say "Si dice che *quelli siano* di temperamento più passionale....." as a means of changing into the plural?



Ma se fai questo, per raccordare dovresti utilizzare la soluzione che ti ha suggerito luway  "Generalmente i meridionali sono più bassi.... Si dice che siano...."
ciao lu!


----------



## organista

cercolumi said:


> Ma se fai questo, per raccordare dovresti utilizzare la soluzione che ti ha suggerito luway "Generalmente i meridionali sono più bassi.... Si dice che siano...."



Sì, mi piace molto la soluzione di luway.

Grazie


----------



## Walt Whitman

cercolumi said:


> Una dimenticanza


Cosa intendi con "una dimenticanza"? 
Ti riferisci forse al verbo "have" della frase originale?
A me piace di più tradotta con la preposizione "con". Gusto personale. Ovviamente anche la tua soluzione è corretta.
WW


----------



## cercolumi

Mi spiace ma cambia proprio il senso:


Walt Whitman said:


> "Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa, con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri."


E' invece più alta, con occhi, pelle e capelli più chiari?


----------



## Walt Whitman

Sono io che cerco lumi.
Mi potresti spiegare perché cambierebbe il senso?
WW


----------



## Nunou

Vi arrabbiate se dico che in entrambi i casi aggiungerei è "*di statura*" più o meno alta....? 
Toglierei anche quel "generalmente" sostituendolo con "gran parte" della gente /"molti" meridionali-settentrionali
altrimenti suona quasi come  un "luogo comune"(*) e non come una descrizione _imparziale_. 

(*)...anche perché questo, oggi come oggi, *è* un luogo comune, soprattutto per quanto concerne la statura...
    ...ma tu, caro Organista, devi solo tradurre un testo non fare una dissertazione...


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao WW.
Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi con un altro esempio.
In queste due frasi:

Di solito Francesca è una ragazza solare e ha Lucia, Laura e Mara come amiche.

Di solito Francesca è una ragazza solare, con Lucia, Laura e Mara come amiche.

La seconda implica che se Francesca non avesse le amiche cha ha, non sarebbe una ragazza solare. 
Nella prima questa implicazione non c'è, Francesca è una ragazza solitamente solare a prescindere dalle sua amicizie.

Questa almeno è la mia interpretazione.

@Nonou
Sono ben lungi dall'arrabbiarmi  ma secondo me "generalmente" va bene. Nella frase viene fatta una generalizzazione perciò il termine mi sembra perfetto. Toglierei invece il "generalmente" finale sostituendolo con un "di solito" ma solo per evitare una ripetizione.
Quanto a _statura _invece, sono d'accordo con te, lo lascerei espresso.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Ciao CC.
Nella frase originale si parla di (supposte) caratteristiche degli abitanti del sud: statura bassa, occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri. Si tratta di informazioni strettamente correlate. Perciò, per coordinare quelle caratteristiche, è corretto usare sia il verbo "avere" sia la preposizione "con" (che preferisco).
Il primo esempio che tu proponi (ma è una mia sensazione) non mi sembra corretto. La tua frase dà due informazioni del tutto scollegate (e la seconda, forse, priva di senso).
Il secondo esempio (ma è ancora una mia sensazione) è del tutto diverso dalla frase proposta da organista. L'implicazione non è chiarissima. Lo sarebbe se dicessimo: "Di solito Francesca è una ragazza solare perché ha Laura e Mara come amiche" oppure "grazie a Laura e Mara che sono sue amiche". 
Buona serata.
WW


----------



## cercolumi

Possiamo parlare per anni Walt, ma nessuno potrà convincermi del fatto che:
_Mia moglie è bellissima e ha gli occhi verdi_.
abbia lo stesso senso di
_Mia moglie è bellissima con gli occhi verdi_.
Questo è ciò che penso e che mi premeva organista e gli eventuali lettori del thread sapessero, per non cadere nell'errore di ritenere che la scelta tra la due frasi fosse solo una scelta stilistica.
Dal mio punto di vista c'è una bella differenza.
 Mi spiace di non essere riuscito a fartela cogliere e temo che anche ulteriori tentativi da parte mia, sarebbero poco proficui; per me è chiusa qui.
Buona serata a te


----------



## organista

Ciao Nunou



Nunou said:


> Vi arrabbiate se dico che in entrambi i casi aggiungerei è "*di statura*" più o meno alta....?
> Toglierei anche quel "generalmente" sostituendolo con "gran parte" della gente /"molti" meridionali-settentrionali
> altrimenti suona quasi come  un "luogo comune"(*) e non come una descrizione _imparziale_.
> 
> (*)...anche perché questo, oggi come oggi, *è* un luogo comune, soprattutto per quanto concerne la statura...
> ...ma tu, caro Organista, devi solo tradurre un testo non fare una dissertazione...



Sì, ma trovo molto interessante la dissertazione che si sta evolvendo.  

Vi prego, non smettete per conto mio!  

A proposito, il testo originale ha incluso le parole "shorter in stature"  - Le ho omesse per caso.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Caro Organista, accolgo il tuo invito a continuare la discussione e ribadisco quanto detto in precedenza. Nella frase che devi tradurre “si parla di (supposte) caratteristiche degli abitanti del sud: statura bassa, occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri. Si tratta di informazioni strettamente correlate. Perciò, per coordinare quelle caratteristiche, è corretto usare sia il verbo "avere" sia la preposizione "con" (che preferisco).” Si tratta, secondo me, di una scelta del tutto personale (il significato non cambia). Perciò (ma mi pare oramai ovvio), non sono d’accordo con cerco lumi. O meglio, sono d’accordo che i suoi due ultimi esempi hanno significati del tutto diversi e che non si tratta di scelta stilistica. Tuttavia, non hanno nulla a che fare con la frase che hai proposto, anche se il secondo esempio in qualche modo le si avvicina. Vediamo. “Mia moglie è bellissima con gli occhi verdi” (nota bene: senza virgola) implica che la bellezza della moglie dipende dal fatto di avere gli occhi verdi. Proviamo a cambiare la frase in: “Mia moglie è bellissima, con gli occhi verdi e i capelli biondi” (nota bene: con la virgola). In questo caso, la moglie rimarrebbe bellissima anche senza occhi verdi e capelli biondi. Occhi verdi e capelli biondi aggiungono altre due caratteristiche alla descrizione, esattamente come la frase che devi tradurre. (Potremmo analizzare quest’ultima frase anche dal punto di vista dell’intonazione, ma è meglio lasciare perdere.)
Quanto a “Mia moglie è bellissima e ha gli occhi verdi”, secondo me la si potrebbe interpretare così: “Mia moglie non è solo bellissima ma ha anche gli occhi verdi” (valore aggiunto); oppure si tratta semplicemente di una frase che mette insieme due caratteristiche della donna, proprio come la frase da te proposta (solo che stavolta al posto della preposizione “con” viene usato il verbo “avere”). 
Io la vedo così e potrei sbagliarmi. E’ bello discutere e anche proficuo per chi ama e studia la lingua italiana.
WW


----------



## cercolumi

Walt Whitman said:


> *E’ bello discutere e anche proficuo per chi ama e studia la lingua italiana.*


Walt, sono assolutamente d'accordo con te su questo punto. 
Ribadisco che non era mia intenzione "correggere" quanto detto da un madrelingua italiano (non è mai simpatico il farlo) e mi premuravo solo di far giungere _all'esterno_ un messaggio corretto secondo il mio punto di vista.
Tale punto di vista continua ad essere tuttora divergente rispetto al tuo e, in mancanza di un terzo che possa dire una parola in merito, direi che siamo ad una impasse. 
Un caro saluto.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Sono contento che ti sia passata l'arrabbiatura. Allora scherzavi quando hai scritto "Per me è chiusa qui" (#15); sembrava come se volessi sbattermi la porta in faccia.
E' vero, siamo ad un impasse, ma chi se ne frega! Se avremo voglia di discutere io e te, lo faremo. Ora che siamo ritornati amici.
Ti auguro la buona notte, se andrai a letto. Io ci vado. 
Ricambio il caro saluto.
WW


----------



## Odysseus54

Cercalu', vuoi il terzo ?  Ecco che arriva - secondo me , e lo dico senza molte esitazioni, ha ragione Walt Whitman.

Nella frase  

_Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura), con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri._

non vedo nessun problema.  La virgola separa le due parti della frase in modo sufficientemente netto.

Una curiosita' - se la frase fosse stata

_Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura) e con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri._

ti avrebbe dato la stessa impressione ?


L'altro esempio che hai fatto 

_Mia moglie è bellissima e ha gli occhi verdi_.

e

_Mia moglie è bellissima con gli occhi verdi_.

e' una forzatura, secondo me.


Modificalo in 

_Mia moglie è bellissima e ha gli occhi verdi_ _e le gambe lunghe un metro._

e

_Mia moglie è bellissima , con gli occhi verdi_ _e le gambe lunghe un metro._


vedi ancora una differenza di significato tra le due frasi ?


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao Odysseus e mille grazie per il tuo intervento che è davvero gradito. Era a te, e ad un altro paio di persone che non cito, che pensavo quando avevo invocato una voce terza 



Odysseus54 said:


> Nella frase
> 
> _Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura), con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri._
> 
> non vedo nessun problema.  La virgola separa le due parti della frase in modo sufficientemente netto.


Si, questo è vero, ma tutta la frase è retta da quel *è* e, volendo eliminare il complemento oggetto, otterrei un:

"Generalmente la gente del sud è con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri."

Penso che nessuno potrebbe pronunciare una simile frase e che chiunque opterebbe per un più italiano "la gente del sud ha occhi..."
Volendo ripristinare il complemento oggetto a fine frase otterrei:

"Generalmente la gente del sud è, con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri, più bassa di statura."

Che ancor di più sottolineerebbe quel cambio di senso che è stato motivo per me di intavolare questa discussione.


Odysseus54 said:


> Una curiosita' - se la frase fosse stata
> 
> _Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura) e con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri._
> 
> ti avrebbe dato la stessa impressione ?


Probabilmente avrò qualche problema io ma a me non suona comunque molto bene. Sento la necessità del verbo _avere_ al posto della preposizione _con_.



Odysseus54 said:


> L'altro esempio che hai fatto
> 
> Modificalo in
> 
> _Mia moglie è bellissima e ha gli occhi verdi_ _e le gambe lunghe un metro._
> e
> _Mia moglie è bellissima , con gli occhi verdi_ _e le gambe lunghe un metro._
> 
> vedi ancora una differenza di significato tra le due frasi ?


Devo dire che questa è molto più ardua, forse perchè l'immagine mentale del soggetto mi distrae un po' dal mio argomentare 
Provo anche qui ad invertire la frase e tenterò anche di inserirla in un contesto.

"Mia moglie, con gli occhi verdi e le gambe lunghe un metro, è bellissima."

Se declamassi le qualità di mia moglie in questo modo ad una cena tra amici, sarei quasi sicuro che a fine serata, la mia amata mi direbbe più o meno così:
_
Allora se non avessi gli occhi verdi e le gambe che ho, non sarei più bellissima per te?
_
Così io sento e non posso farci nulla, la mia testa (probabilmente bacata) mi segnala che il senso, nelle frasi citate, non è lo stesso che si otterrebbe dividendole come avevo proposto_.
_
Resta il fatto che Walt ha trovato un padrino, del quale rispetto molto il punto di vista, in questo duello mentre io ne sono rimasto sprovvisto, e questo dovrà pur significare qualcosa 
Al momento comunque resto convinto delle mie idee (e del fatto che la mia bellissima moglie mi terrebbe sicuramente il broncio )


----------



## Walt Whitman

Caro cerco lumi,

(1) è ovvio che se eliminassi il complemento oggetto otterresti una frase “che nessuno potrebbe pronunciare”. Ma non è necessario farlo. 
“Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura), con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri.” (mia proposta)
La preposizione “con” può indicare possesso perché la potresti sostituire, come hai fatto tu, con il verbo “avere”:
libro con pagine ingiallite (= libro che ha pagine ingiallite)
edificio con molti piani (= edificio che ha molti paini).
E soprattutto (per la nostra discussione), la preposizione “con” può esprimere qualità:
un ragazzo alto e magro, con naso grosso e orecchie a sventola
(molto simile alla nostra frase di partenza).

(2) Per quale motivo dovresti porre il complemento oggetto a fine frase?

(3) “Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura) e con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri” (scritta da Odysseus54).
Ma perché non ti suona bene? “Con” esprime altre tre qualità della gente del sud (vedi punto 1).
(4) Odysseus54 ha ragione: “Mia moglie è bellissima, con gli occhi verdi e le gambe lunghe un metro” (qui è proprio la virgola – cioè la pausa – a dirci che mia moglie non è solamente bellissima: ha altre qualità [“con” che esprime qualità], ossia gli occhi verdi e le gambe lunghe un metro). 
La frase che tu proponi, l’hai analizzata perfettamente. Separando il gruppo nominale dal gruppo verbale il significato cambia, proprio come ha osservato tua moglie dopo quella cena fra amici. 
Infatti (spero di ricordare bene) “con gli occhi verdi e le gambe lunghe un metro”, nella tua frase esprime un complemento di limitazione.
A questo punto la mia testa (probabilmente bacata quanto la tua) mi dice di smettere qui.
Con rispetto per le opinioni altrui.
WW


----------



## Odysseus54

Prima che ci rinchiudano ad Azkeban :


_Mia moglie e' bellissima, con i suoi occhi verdi e le gambe lunghe un metro._
_
Mia moglie e' bellissima, con gli occhi verdi e le gambe lunghe un metro_

_Mia moglie e' alta, con gli occhi verdi, e le gambe lunghe un metro._


----------



## cercolumi

Ragazzi mi arrendo, è evidente che c'è qualcosa che non va nel mio ragionamento o nel mio sentire se non riesco ad instillare in voi nemmeno il più piccolo dubbio.
A me, quel _*con,*_ continua ad indicare un collegamento tra condizione 1 bellissima e condizione 2 occhi e gambe e sento formarsi naturale il contrario "Mia moglie _*non*_ è...._*senza*_..." nell mia mente.
Lo scriverò 100 volte alla lavagna, magari alla fine mi suonerà ok. 
Bella discussione comunque.
Cari saluti


----------



## Odysseus54

Pero' non mi pare che il 'con' , di per se', suggerisca un rapporto di causa ed effetto o, piu' propriamente, di precisazione/amplificazione della prima qualita'.  Lo puo' suggerire, ma ci vuole anche la possibilita' di una causalita' o di un collegamento nel significato delle qualita' elencate.


Se scrivo " Tua moglie e' bellissima con gli occhi verdi " , sto dicendo che le lenti a contatto colorate le stanno bene.

Se invece dico " Mia moglie e' alta, con gli occhi verdi e i capelli rossi " , sto semplicemente elencando delle qualita' fisiche che non possono nemmeno a forzarle essere conseguenza l'una dell'altra, mi pare.  Prova del nove : " Mia moglie non e' alta, senza gli occhi verdi ecc" e' una affermazione senza senso, perche' gli occhi non se li puo' togliere a piacimento come se fossero un paio di scarpe.  ( e questo tra l'altro e' l'esempio che piu' assomiglia alla frase sui meridionali da cui siamo partiti ) 

Nei tre esempi che ho fatto sopra :

1) La prima qualita' e' una conseguenza

2) Dipende da come pronunci la frase

3) Non c'e' verso che ci sia questo rapporto causale.


----------



## Nunou

Allora...riassumendo...io preferisco comunque la forma "*ha* occhi verdi e gambe lunghe un metro".
L'altra forma, anche se unicamente nel caso degli occhi e senza la virgola, potrebbe persino farmi pensare che la signora in questione è bella "quando" ha gli occhi verdi (_magari solo per via del tempo o se indossa lenti a contatto di quel colore....)...
_L'esempio calzerebbe a _fagiuolo_ se invece che di occhi parlassimo ad esempio di capelli, unghie, denti, dimensioni di bocche, nasi o seni....
Forse sbaglio ma a mio avviso "con" non per esprime per forza uno stato effettivo e/o "originale" di cose.... 

P.S.: _per fortuna "forse" non esiste ancora possibilità di dubbio nel caso delle gambe lunghe_.... ...ma "avere" in effetti è più oggettivo.


----------



## cercolumi

Odysseus54 said:


> Pero' non mi pare che il 'con' , di per se', suggerisca un rapporto di causa ed effetto o, piu' propriamente, di precisazione/amplificazione della prima qualita'.  Lo puo' suggerire, ma ci vuole anche la possibilita' di una causalita' o di un collegamento nel significato delle qualita' elencate.
> 
> 
> Se scrivo " Tua moglie e' bellissima con gli occhi verdi " , sto dicendo che le lenti a contatto colorate le stanno bene.
> 
> Se invece dico " Mia moglie e' alta, con gli occhi verdi e i capelli rossi " , sto semplicemente elencando delle qualita' fisiche che non possono nemmeno a forzarle essere conseguenza l'una dell'altra, mi pare.  Prova del nove : " Mia moglie non e' alta, senza gli occhi verdi ecc" e' una affermazione senza senso, perche' gli occhi non se li puo' togliere a piacimento come se fossero un paio di scarpe.  ( e questo tra l'altro e' l'esempio che piu' assomiglia alla frase sui meridionali da cui siamo partiti )
> 
> Nei tre esempi che ho fatto sopra :
> 
> 1) La prima qualita' e' una conseguenza
> 
> 2) Dipende da come pronunci la frase
> 
> 3) Non c'e' verso che ci sia questo rapporto causale.


Allora, lasciamo un istante da parte le mogli, che sappiamo bene esser bellissime a prescidere da qualsiasi altra considerazione e riprendiamo la frase originale:
_
Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura), con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri._

Qui, cosa che manca nella frase sulle mogli, vi è un _generalmente_ che sta ad indicare una generalizzazione, non sempre le cose stanno così. Il rapporto di causa ed effetto qui è molto più verosimile, anche se per assurdo.
Io ho detto che c'era un cambio di senso rispetto alla frase con _"ha"_ perchè, di fronte ad un'osservazione simile, qualcuno in vena di provocare potrebbe benissimo dire, mi cito:



> E' invece più alta, con occhi, pelle e capelli più chiari?




Questo, nella frase _"e ha"_ non può verificarsi.
Ed ahimè, non avendo ancora completato il mio lavoro di scrittura alla lavagna, continuo a pensarla così.


----------



## Pat (√2)

cercolumi said:


> _Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa (di statura), con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri._



Ciao 
Intanto che finisci di scrivere , dico che sto con Walt e Ody.
Trovo questa struttura assolutamente corretta, in nessun modo equivocabile e comunemente usata:
"Generalmente le città emiliane sono più vivibili, con strade pulite, traffico ordinato e ottimi servizi cittadini". Per dire


----------



## Nunou

Pat,
nel tuo esempio la situazione è diversa. Le città sono più vivibili  anche g_razie_ a quelle peculiarità....la sfumatura è diversa.
Io sono con Cercolumi ...

Infatti, se togliamo di mezzo la statura, non potremmo dire "generalmente la gente del sud .....con occhi scuri".
Se invece dico _ha_ occhi scuri, la frase ha senso ugualmente.
Un'alternativa sarebbe quella di dire 

- Generalmente i meridionali presentano le seguenti caratteristiche: statura più bassa, occhi, capelli e pelle più scuri.
- Generalmente le caratteristiche fisiche dei meridionali sono la statura più bassa, gli occhi, i capelli e la pelle più scuri. 

 Ora però mi sorge un altro problema: *più* bassa e *più* scura.... ma *di chi*? Della "media" degli Italiani? Di quelli del centro e del Nord?
Solo centro o solo Nord? In questo caso forse si dovrebbe esprimere anche il relativo termine di paragone.

Dire che basterebbe un semplice "generalmente i meridionali sono mori/bruni e di statura media...." 

Ciao.


----------



## Odysseus54

Nunou said:


> Ora però mi sorge un altro problema: *più* bassa e *più* scura.... ma *di chi*? Della "media" degli Italiani? Di quelli del centro e del Nord?
> Solo centro o solo Nord? In questo caso forse si dovrebbe esprimere anche il relativo termine di paragone.
> 
> Dire che basterebbe un semplice "generalmente i meridionali sono bruni e di statura media...."
> 
> Ciao.



In inglese esiste una specie di comparativo assoluto - un comparativo senza termine di paragone.  " An older man " , per esempio.  "Un uomo abbastanza anziano".

If you google "have darker eyes" you can see how it is used.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Odysseus,
sì...capisco cosa vuoi dire, in italiano però mi pare che funzioni diversamente e andrebbe tradotto come "occhi un po'-alquanto-abbastanza-troppo scuri o addirittura _scurissimi_". Se la memoria non m'inganna il "più" da noi  stabilisce un comparativo relativo o di maggioranza...
A meno che in presenza di un superlativo relativo si possa sottintendere il temine di paragone (_di tutti_)..... 
Mi spiace ma non ricordo, forse qualcun altro potrà dircelo con più sicurezza...
Ciò non toglie che in questo contesto il termine di paragone sottinteso non sarebbe poi così chiaro o evidente.


http://it.ewrite.us/come-costruire-il-comparativo-111457.html

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gradi_dell'aggettivo_e_comparazione


----------



## Walt Whitman

Caro cerco lumi, fra poco saremo presi da sfinimento. Ma è bello discutere. 
Nella frase originale l’avverbio “generalmente” non modifica di una virgola l’uso della preposizione “con” quando esprime qualità (consulta una qualunque grammatica della lingua italiana o un qualunque dizionario). 

Se al posto di “generalmente” ci metti l’avverbio “invece”, la sostanza non cambia: ad “alta” (qualità o caratteristica) la preposizione “con” ne aggiunge un’altra, ossia occhi, pelle e capelli più chiari.
Questo si può verificare anche usando il verbo “avere”: “E’ invece più alta e ha occhi, pelle e capelli più chiari”. Le due caratteristiche o qualità di cui sopra rimangono le stesse, coordinate dalla congiunzione “e”. 

Pat ha perfettamente ragione: "Generalmente le città emiliane sono più vivibili, con strade pulite, traffico ordinato e ottimi servizi cittadini".
Al fatto che le città emiliane sono più vivibili, quali altre qualità la preposizione “con” aggiunge? Sono pulite, ordinate e con ottimi servizi.
Nell’esempio di Pat la situazione non è per niente diversa, come sostiene Nunou. Dire “anche grazie” significa aggiungere alla prima peculiarità la seconda. Et voilà. 
Certo, non stiamo analizzando una frase senza “la statura”, che non avrebbe senso.
Le tue alternative, Nunou, credo che mi diano ragione. Infatti contengono la parola “caratteristiche”, ossia proprio quello che la preposizione “con” può esprimere. 
E poi, mi ripeto, è meglio consultare una grammatica o un dizionario.
WW


----------



## Pat (√2)

Nunou said:


> Pat,
> nel tuo esempio la situazione è diversa. Le città sono più vivibili  anche g_razie_ a quelle peculiarità....la sfumatura è diversa.



Ok, ho sbagliato esempio 
"Generalmente le città emiliane sono a bassa densità abitativa*, con alto reddito _pro capite_, elevato tenore di vita e scuole materne all'avanguardia."
Si tratta di semplici descrizioni.

* Specifico che di questo non sono sicura


----------



## Odysseus54

Nunou said:


> Ciao Odysseus,
> sì...capisco cosa vuoi dire, in italiano però mi pare che funzioni diversamente e andrebbe tradotto come "occhi un po'-alquanto-abbastanza-troppo scuri o addirittura _scurissimi_". Se la memoria non m'inganna il "più" da noi  stabilisce un comparativo relativo o di maggioranza...



Sono d'accordo, mi pare di aver scritto la stessa cosa.

_" An older man " , per esempio.  "Un uomo abbastanza anziano"._


----------



## Walt Whitman

√2 said:


> Ok, ho sbagliato esempio
> "Generalmente le città emiliane sono a bassa densità abitativa*, con alto reddito _pro capite_, elevato tenore di vita e scuole materne all'avanguardia."
> Si tratta di semplici descrizioni.
> 
> * Specifico che di questo non sono sicura



Pat, hai di nuovo ragione da vendere.
WW


----------



## Walt Whitman

Nunou said:


> Ciao Odysseus,
> sì...capisco cosa vuoi dire, in italiano però mi pare che funzioni diversamente e andrebbe tradotto come "occhi un po'-alquanto-abbastanza-troppo scuri o addirittura _scurissimi_". Se la memoria non m'inganna il "più" da noi stabilisce un comparativo relativo o di maggioranza...
> A meno che in presenza di un superlativo relativo si possa sottintendere il temine di paragone (_di tutti_).....
> Mi spiace ma non ricordo, forse qualcun altro potrà dircelo con più sicurezza...
> Ciò non toglie che in questo contesto il termine di paragone sottinteso non sarebbe poi così chiaro o evidente.
> 
> 
> http://it.ewrite.us/come-costruire-il-comparativo-111457.html
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gradi_dell'aggettivo_e_comparazione



Nella frase di Organista (#1) il secondo termine di paragone c'è: la gente del nord. 
Hai ragione, Nunou. Con i superlativi relativi, il secondo termine di paragone può essere sottinteso se non si compromette la comprensione del messaggio.
WW


----------



## Youngfun

I blame this sentence not only for the stereotype*, I also have doubts if it's even correct in English.

I think in English the sentence should be: 'In the south the people are shorter'.
I'm not sure but I think in English we should omit the article here.
With this kind of mistake, it looks like a sentence written by an Italian, spreading stereotypes about his/her own country.
*People in the south have a more excitable temperament? 
And in Sicily there are many descendants of the Vikings, tall people with pale skin, blond hair and blue eyes.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Youngfun, the original sentence was, "The people of the south...", not "In the south the people". 
You're right, though. In your sentence the definite article should be left out. 
WW


----------



## Youngfun

Thanks. I was confused by the thread title.


----------



## cercolumi

> _Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa, con occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri.
> 
> _E' invece più alta, con occhi, pelle e capelli più chiari?


_Questo botta e risposta ha un senso_




> _Generalmente la gente del sud è più bassa e ha occhi, pelle e capelli più scuri._
> 
> E' invece più alta e ha occhi, pelle e capelli più chiari?


Questo invece no

Le due frasi non sono alternative.

Si possono costruire migliaia di frasi diverse con questa struttura, col "con" per capirci, saranno tutte corrette e non equivocabili.
Questa suggerisce ed implica un rapporto di causa ed effetto tra le due affermazioni.
O meglio non lo fa perchè mi avete convinto e perchè vi do ragione. 
Dopo la scrittura alla lavagna ora lo vedo chiaramente, non c'è nessun cambio di senso, avevate ragione fin dall'inizio ed io ho avuto le traveggole e me ne scuso.
Cara Nonou, mi spolvero un po' le mani dal gesso e te ne stringo una con piacere.  Mi dispiace abbandonare ma sono stanco di questa discussione, penso che lo siano un po' tutti, perciò mi ritiro in buon ordine.
Un caro saluto a tutti.


----------



## organista

Walt Whitman said:


> E’ bello discutere e anche proficuo per chi ama e studia la lingua italiana.
> WW



Studio l'italiano da solo 15 mesi (a casa mia) quindi non capisco tutti, ma mi considero fortunatissimo di aver trovato il forum. 

Grazie a tutti che hanno risposto al mio primo "post", particolarmente a WW e Cercolumi.

Nessun saprà mai la mia opinione riguardo a "avere" contro "con".  

Organista


----------



## Nunou

organista said:


> Studio l'italiano da solo 15 mesi (a casa mia) .....



Complimenti allora....perché sei già bravissimo!!!!


----------



## longplay

Non capisco il senso della discussione.HELP! , ma che differenza c'è tra il SIGNIFICATO di "una persona con gli occhi scuri"  e   "una persona che ha gli occhi scuri"?????

Penso di essere sulla linea di 2^1/2 (radice quadrata) e degli altri con posizioni simili.Tra l'altro, il testo inglese è semplice e chiaro.Purtroppo, "gente" è singolare in
italiano e plurale in inglese (people) : problema già chiarito e risolto.Wrong  ?


----------



## IndigoBlue

Tornando a bomba col problema iniziale.. people, la gente.. io mi trovo meglio traducendo "people" con "persone", cosa che mi salvaguarda da plurali/singolari traditori. Ciao!


----------



## Walt Whitman

organista said:


> Studio l'italiano da solo 15 mesi (a casa mia) quindi non capisco tutti, ma mi considero fortunatissimo di aver trovato il forum.
> 
> Grazie a tutti che hanno risposto al mio primo "post", particolarmente a WW e Cercolumi.
> 
> Nessun saprà mai la mia opinione riguardo a "avere" contro "con".
> 
> Organista



Sono d'accordo con Nunou, organista, sei davvero bravissimo.
Se hai bisogno del nostro aiuto in futuro, fatti avanti.
Good luck.
WW


----------



## organista

IndigoBlue said:


> Tornando a bomba col problema iniziale.. people, la gente.. io mi trovo meglio traducendo "people" con "persone", cosa che mi salvaguarda da plurali/singolari traditori. Ciao!


Grazie, Indigo

Vorrei chiedere a tutti: Quale di queste due alternative va meglio: 1.  Usare "la gente" + singolari, o  2. Usare una parola alternativa +  plurali ?

I vostri voti per favore!  (Ricordatevi che si tratta delle descrizione lunghe  ).

Questo problema non esiste in inglese!   

Ciao!



Walt Whitman said:


> Sono d'accordo con Nunou, organista, sei davvero bravissimo.
> Se hai bisogno del nostro aiuto in futuro, fatti avanti.
> Good luck.
> WW



Vi ringrazio tutti e due

Siete molto gentili - ma voi non vedete quanto tempo ci vuole per scrivere un messagio così


----------



## IndigoBlue

organista said:


> Vorrei chiedere a tutti: Quale di queste due alternative va meglio: 1.  Usare "la gente" + singolari, o  2. Usare una parola alternativa +  plurali ?
> 
> I vostri voti per favore!  (Ricordatevi che si tratta delle descrizione lunghe  ).
> 
> Questo problema non esiste in inglese!
> 
> Ciao!



Dipende dal contesto, al solito, e da come ti trovi meglio. Insomma a tuo piacere, basta che non ti fai ingannare da singolari e plurali


----------



## Walt Whitman

organista said:


> Grazie, Indigo
> 
> Vorrei chiedere a tutti: Quale di queste due alternative va meglio: 1. Usare "la gente" + singolari, o 2. Usare una parola alternativa + plurali ?
> 
> I vostri voti per favore! (Ricordatevi che si tratta delle descrizione lunghe  ).
> 
> Questo problema non esiste in inglese!
> 
> Ciao!



Organista, sono d'accordo con IndigoBlue: a volte dipende dal contesto, quasi sempre da scelta personale. Per esempio (fai attenzione ai verbi): 
(1) Mi piace molto discutere con GENTE ragionevole e intelligente perché ti DA' sempre la possibilità di esprimere la tua opinione. Ti ASCOLTA, ti RISPONDE, magari CONTESTA le tue idee, ma E' sempre gentile, mai arrogante.
(2) Mi piace molto discutere con PERSONE ragionevoli e intelligenti perché ti DANNO sempre la possibilità di esprimere la tua opinione. Ti ASCOLTANO, ti RISPONDONO, magari CONTESTANO le tue idee, ma SONO sempre gentili, mai arroganti.
Entrambi questi esempi sono corretti. Quale scegliere? Dipende da quello che ti piace di più. Un madrelingua direbbe il primo che gli viene in mente.
WW


----------



## longplay

Hai perfettamente ragione WW ! E c'è un' altra possibilità che riecheggia parte della discussione precedente:...magari contesta (contestano)...,ma sempre con gentilezza 

e senza arroganza.  Saluti.


----------



## organista

Walt Whitman said:


> Organista, sono d'accordo con IndigoBlue: a volte dipende dal contesto, quasi sempre da scelta personale. Per esempio (fai attenzione ai verbi):
> (1) Mi piace molto discutere con GENTE ragionevole e intelligente perché ti DA' sempre la possibilità di esprimere la tua opinione. Ti ASCOLTA, ti RISPONDE, magari CONTESTA le tue idee, ma E' sempre gentile, mai arrogante.
> (2) Mi piace molto discutere con PERSONE ragionevoli e intelligenti perché ti DANNO sempre la possibilità di esprimere la tua opinione. Ti ASCOLTANO, ti RISPONDONO, magari CONTESTANO le tue idee, ma SONO sempre gentili, mai arroganti.
> Entrambi questi esempi sono corretti. Quale scegliere? Dipende da quello che ti piace di più. Un madrelingua direbbe il primo che gli viene in mente.
> WW



Caro WW

Grazie mille - ora tutto è chiaro. Amo gli esempi!

Saluti
Organista

grazie anche a IndigoBlue


----------



## Walt Whitman

Caro Organista, continua a coltivare la tua passione per la lingua italiana.
E, credimi, tu sì che sei nato con la camicia (= sei molto fortunato). Parli una delle
lingue più belle al mondo (io che l'ha insegno direi "la più bella"), ricchissima per quanto
riguarda il lessico, affascinante quanto a storia e letteratura.
Se hai bisogno di noi, saremo lieti di aiutarti.
WW


----------

